# calling all aussies and kiwis.



## rickiwood (Apr 18, 2010)

hey all 

my name is ricki, im aussie born, but lived in nz for last 20 years, so im a true anzac, which makes it damn hard to know who to barrack for during world cup 

i have just moved to Tung Chung where i sing and play guitar at andante bar in citygate hotel 5 nights a week. just keen to find other anzacs out here and be able to hear the accent and shoot the breeze over a few brews now and then. 

also, i would really like to do a get together for all anzacs on anzac day so we can take time to rmember those brave men and women how fought and died for our freedom. so if youre interested in gathering for that, drop me a PM. 

once i get some feedback i will post information up on here and email them to you also. 

cheers

ricki


----------

